# Late season morels



## the shroominator (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok all you diehards out there who look for morels until the bell rings...what types of trees do you target towards the end of the season? I know you definitely want to be deep in the cover but is that the time when ash trees really shine or are there other things that help you key in on the late boomers?
Thanks in advance


----------

